# Tips please for short Germany visit in April



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, We (2 adults, 2 young teenagers) have booked DVR - CAL Fri 2 April, get to Calais at 1100, return Cal - DVR Tue 6 April lunchtime. Intend to head into Germany but wish to a) not go too far and b) go somewhere interesting in terms of scenery, good choice of restaurants, bars, walks etc.

We have 3 full days and are not sure whether to book a site on the Mosel or stay on Stellplatz.

1st time in Germany - have spent lots of time all over France so not new to the continent.

Any tips welcome as to where to head for given limited time, and do we stay in one place on a site or move around. Quite happy to stay on a site if it is a good one with plenty to do.

Thanks, all,

Kevin


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

You will find some excellent stella platz on the Mosel at an average of 6 euros a night.
I would suggest you head for Trier and spend a day there its a nice town then head north.
A favourite stella platz of ours is at Longuich just north of Trier, there are some nice walks from there down to Sweich and from there on you will find a stella platz every few miles.

RD


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Our blog has 2 trips of ours to Germany - last was only a few weeks ago. Loads of free aires etc. 
April is still early so probably very quiet and empty. Look up acsi/camping cheques if you want to use sites - else Aires are fine. Some random GPS ones we used on my site - also look up bordatlas.

Hope this is of use...


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We visited Germany in September and went up the Mosel to Koblenz via Luxembourg. Superb scenery and plenty of stellplatz. Don't waste money on a campsite booking use the stellplatz, they are cheap and plentiful.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Would agree with everything said so far. you could spend your time in Trier very happily!

Further north Aachen and Koln are well worth a visit with excellent stellplatz.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your replies all - Trier and a little way up the Mosel from there it is on Stellplatz.

Kevin


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Defo stellplatz, we went for the first time abroad July last year. We stayed on a campsite for our first night (to get our bearings)and then just followed the road along the Mosel and there were plenty of them, most within a few miles of one another. Not once did I feel threatened by anything and it averaged out about 6euro + 2 euro a night for leccy. 

Our fav palce was BerncastleKues(I think thats what its called)

Enjoyed it so much have booked the tunnel this July. Hoping to go further down this time to the Black Forest/Lake Constance area.

enjoy

regards

Karen


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Those are all great recommendations.

Another option if you fancy a bit of 'city time' is to head to Dusseldorf. You can park right by the river in the centre of town for the price of parking and stay several days if you wish. Great old town and interesting city to look around.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Your time scale is very short taking into account travel to and from the Mosel and you will hardly have time to get more than a flavour. You will, almost certainly, wish that you had been able to take at least a week or two to do the place justice. Almost every village along the Mosel has a stellplatz, one or two you might have to search out but most are obvious - just keep an eye out for the usual motorhome sign on your way into the village. Almost all, if not all, are within easy walking distance of good eating places at prices, even with the poor Euro exchange rate, which give excellent value. It is almost impossible to get a poor meal in Germany in my many years experience of the country. On another visit you might like to think about including the Eifel National Park just north of the Mosel which is very scenic and with excellent walking trails, all so well signed that you don't always need a map. Local tourist offices are good sources of info and maps should you need them.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

arrow2 said:


> Hi all, We (2 adults, 2 young teenagers) have booked DVR - CAL Fri 2 April, get to Calais at 1100, return Cal - DVR Tue 6 April lunchtime. Intend to head into Germany but wish to a) not go too far and b) go somewhere interesting in terms of scenery, good choice of restaurants, bars, walks etc.
> 
> We have 3 full days and are not sure whether to book a site on the Mosel or stay on Stellplatz.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,

I agree with all of the above, but you haven't left yourself much time to ralax and take it all in. I am assuming that you'll blast your way down initially, and work your way back?

Good luck, but it is such a lovely area that it really deserves another hit later in the year perhaps. :wink:

Safe travels,

Jock.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Go to Xanten, located on the Rhine, just south of Nijmegen and east of Kleve (of Anne of Cleves fame). Superb stellplatz elec, etc 10 euro night, 3 half hours from calais.

Places to see... huge roman excavations, was largest roman settlement outside of koln. walks, bike rides along river, around local lakes, many very good restaurants in the town (15mins walk from Stplz) also around you have Arnhem, Nijmegen, Kevelaer (probably second most holy shrine to lourdes) Short drive (catch train) to Dusseldorf/Koln)

That should take up your 3 to 4 days admirably

Was there last year with the Hymer Club Int for 8 nights ...brill

You need to check out..... www.wohnmobilparkroemerschlucht-xanten.de

Pete

(Mod Note. Fixed addendum Pete, so no need for duplicated posts, and got your URL to work!!   )


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Did you see Paul Merton's take on Germany last night.

Would recommend the beer jacuzzi with running hot, cold and BEER. :lol:


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi again all, yes it is certainly a short visit, but we see the journey as part of the fun - we may come back via a night in Bruges. We should get 3 nights around the Mosel.

Time is a precious commodity to me as I am still working, and even with only a long weekend I make sure I do something - cannot sit at home for too long!


----------

